# Gentoo italia agonizza ?

## il Principiante

Piccola premessa:

seguo il forum da oltre 8 mesi lurkando qua e la senza mai registrarmi, ad ogni mia domanda ho trovato risposta cercando bene nello stesso, che considero quindi una miniera di informazioni.

Spero ora di non suscitare un flame con questo mio post 

ma la sensazione è proprio questa...da un pò di tempo a questa parte vedo che i guru mitici di quando mi affacciai a gentoo esistono solo sulla carta

shev,fedeliallalinea,randomanze,MyZelF  non si sentono più non replicano più in modo puntuale e preciso come erano soliti fare.

non sarà mica l'effetto Robbins ? 

Credo che la mancanza di una guida carismatica come Robbins stia gia' facendo le sue vittime, tra l'altro mi chiedo chi comanda in gentoo a questo punto ? chi decide la strategia da seguire per far della nostra amata ditro "La distro" ? siamo all' anarchia ?

sicuro di non suscitare polemiche ma solo costruttivi spunti di riflessione vi saluto

----------

## Giepi

un solo post, un nick che è quanto dire, premessa ad arte, accuse a tutto spiano che non c'entrano niente tra di loro...

Che il trollometro puzzi?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> un solo post, un nick che è quanto dire, premessa ad arte, accuse a tutto spiano che non c'entrano niente tra di loro...
> 
> Che il trollometro puzzi?

 

Non si risponde cosi ad uno che magari ha solo bisogno di una spiegazione! Infondo ha fatto solo una domanda! Cmq salve Il Principiante, cominciamo dai saluti! Per quanto riguarda il tuo post credo sia un po offensivo nei confronti di tutti quelli che cercano di sforzarsi di aiutare ed aiutarsi con gentoo! Se credi che  gli sforzi profusi per una causa comune a tutti siano superflui e possano essere impartiti solo da una nicchia, Gentoo non sarebbe piu una Comunity!

Se invece ritieni di essere deluso da tutto cio sei sempre libero di andare via a cercare risposte altrove! Ciao

----------

## bld

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> Piccola premessa:
> 
> seguo il forum da oltre 8 mesi lurkando qua e la senza mai registrarmi, ad ogni mia domanda ho trovato risposta cercando bene nello stesso, che considero quindi una miniera di informazioni.
> 
> Spero ora di non suscitare un flame con questo mio post 
> ...

 

Prima di risponderti vorrei sapere quanti anni hai.

----------

## il Principiante

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *Giepi wrote:*   un solo post, un nick che è quanto dire, premessa ad arte, accuse a tutto spiano che non c'entrano niente tra di loro...
> 
> Che il trollometro puzzi? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Allora io non volevo offendere nessuno e se l'ho fatto chiede scusa a tutti quelli che si ritengono effesi, voleva essere una discussione sullo "stato dell' arte"

ma se la cosa offende qualcuno...beh lasciamo perdere

e comunque nessuno risponde sui fatti eh ?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

myzelf si è "dimesso" dalla carica di moderatore. Randomaze c'è sempre, Fedeliallalinea posta un po meno, ma posta, e shev, a quanto mi ricordi non è mai stato uno dai 200 post al giorno..

----------

## Flonaldo

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e comunque nessuno risponde sui fatti eh ?

 

Peccato non sia a conoscenza dei fatti! Se hai qualche problema con la distro puoi sempre chiedere! Ci sono persone valide in grado di darti una risposta!

Nn capisco davvero dove vuoi arrivare! la tua è una provocazione? se è cosi smettila, non è il caso, ne il luogo, ne l'ora! se è altro spiegati!

A piacere personale: smettila di infamare tutti tra le righe e chiedere a tutti di non offendersi o sentirsi irritati per quello che non dici ma lasci intendere altrimenti potrei fare lo stesso ma con un bel vaf.....!

----------

## il Principiante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A piacere personale: smettila di infamare tutti tra le righe e chiedere a tutti di non offendersi o sentirsi irritati per quello che non dici ma lasci intendere altrimenti potrei fare lo stesso ma con un bel vaf.....!

 

rispondere in modo preciso circostanziato e sopratutto civile come  di ProT-o-Type no eh ?

----------

## CarloJekko

L'ho notato anche io... (io ho solo l'appellattivo di guru ma in realtà sono il + noob di tutti)

Io ho dato una spiegazione statistica...

Se consideri che la comunità è in continuo aumento vedi che i noob aumentano... e per questo rendono nullo il numero di guru... 

Questo ha un lato positivo grandissimo... che si forma una comunità sempre più numerosa, che inesorabilmente diventa via via sempre più esperta.

Più siamo meglio stiamo  :Wink: 

Cmq... i grandi super-guru continuano esserci con i loro meravigliosi TIP ed HOWTO  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A piacere personale: smettila di infamare tutti tra le righe e chiedere a tutti di non offendersi o sentirsi irritati per quello che non dici ma lasci intendere altrimenti potrei fare lo stesso ma con un bel vaf.....! 
> 
> rispondere in modo preciso circostanziato e sopratutto civile come  di ProT-o-Type no eh ?

 

Sostanzialmente non mi discosto molto da quello che hai detto te, solo che io l' fatto in  maniera esplicita, diretta, e chiara senza sofismi vari; incarnando a pieno lo spirito del tuo primo post!

----------

## Flonaldo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> L'ho notato anche io... (io ho solo l'appellattivo di guru ma in realtà sono il + noob di tutti)
> 
> Io ho dato una spiegazione statistica...
> 
> Se consideri che la comunità è in continuo aumento vedi che i noob aumentano... e per questo rendono nullo il numero di guru... 
> ...

 

Grazie CarloJekko! Lo avrei voluto dire io ma non ho la calma adatta in queste situazioni!

----------

## Thrain

Be'... io offeso di certo non mi son sentito... m'è sembrata semplicemente una domanda da amante dei "vecchi tempi".

Quello che vuole dire Flonaldo, a quanto ne ho capito, è che sarebbe giusto rispettare anche i "nuovi" guru, che si danno da fare e che son bravi comunque, decisamente ferrati anche loro.

Quello che ho notato io è che la comunità Gentoo sta sempre migliorando, e che se continua così ormai non ci sarà più bisogno di nuovi post In Topic, perché quelli che ci sono bastano nell'80% dei casi  :Very Happy:  (anche per questo IMHO stanno aumentando, relativamente, gli OT  :Wink:  )

Spero di aver chiarito  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

Concordo... io oramai creo pochi topic... il + trovo sul forum...

----------

## il Principiante

 *Quote:*   

> Spero di aver chiarito 

 

perfettamente  :Very Happy:   mi stava sorgendo il dubbio che le buone maniere non albergassero più qui

----------

## X-Drum

su su calma..

secondo la mia visione dei fatti sembrava piu' che altro

preoccupato..preoccupato che in qualche modo ci fosse

una "fuga" da parte di qualcuno delle persone menzionate

verso altre distro o che cmq pian piano lo scenario

italiano gentoo stesse morendo.

Non mi pare che abbia accusato/offeso qualcuno

----------

## il Principiante

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> su su calma..
> 
> secondo la mia visione dei fatti sembrava piu' che altro
> 
> preoccupato..preoccupato che in qualche modo ci fosse
> ...

 

Hai focalizzato in pieno quello che io volevo trasmettere e che purtroppo non sono riuscito a fare  :Crying or Very sad: 

ripartiamo da questo punto..."la fuga" c'e' ?

----------

## X-Drum

imho no,

molti di noi lavorano e/o studiano credo che sia normale

presonalmente per me è un brutto periodo appunto,

per gli altri potrebbe anche essere

----------

## gutter

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> Piccola premessa:
> 
> seguo il forum da oltre 8 mesi lurkando qua e la senza mai registrarmi, ad ogni mia domanda ho trovato risposta cercando bene nello stesso, che considero quindi una miniera di informazioni.
> 
> 

 

Questo fa molto onore al forum e alla comunità che si è sviluppata intorno a gentoo. 

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero ora di non suscitare un flame con questo mio post 
> 
> ma la sensazione è proprio questa...da un pò di tempo a questa parte vedo che i guru mitici di quando mi affacciai a gentoo esistono solo sulla carta
> ...

 

Non penso centri molto con la dipartita di Robbins. Mi pare che i mod cerchino di dare il loro contributo quando possono, ma tieni in considerazione anche gli impegni di tutti noi e il fatto che nessuno percepisca alcunchè dal contributo che offre. Ogni giorno cerco di conciliare gli impegni di lavoro con il forum e la gente che gira intorno ad esso, ne mi pare che io e gli altri mod non ci siamo mai risparmiati nel fornire aiuto sia tramite il forum che tramite IM;e molta gente ti potrà confermare ciò.

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che la mancanza di una guida carismatica come Robbins stia gia' facendo le sue vittime, tra l'altro mi chiedo chi comanda in gentoo a questo punto ? chi decide la strategia da seguire per far della nostra amata ditro "La distro" ? siamo all' anarchia ?
> 
> 

 

Credo che lo sviluppo della distro sia quanto mai attivo, non mi pare che ci sia stato un rallentamento nel rilascio di versioni aggiornate di pacchetti o altro.

----------

## sktrdie

come chi comanda?

nessuno comanda nessuno...

guarda che i grandi guru come li chiami te, vanno e vengono, e poi tutti abbiamo degli impegni, gentoo e' un hobby.

e cmq la comunita' sta crescendo, 1 se ne va, 10 ne vengono.

----------

## codadilupo

dopo otto mesi che lurki, potresti avere almeno la buona creanza di mettere [OT] nel topic. E magari cambiare titolo, visto che appena l'ho letto ho pensato a www.gentoo-italia.org

Per il resto t'han risposto tutti gl'altri, e tutti nel modo migliore, quindi...

Coda

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> imho no,
> 
> molti di noi lavorano e/o studiano credo che sia normale
> 
> presonalmente per me è un brutto periodo appunto,
> ...

 

quoto... purtroppo il periodo è brutto (nel senso che tocca fare altro). Comunque, non bisogna mai basarsi su una persona... perché quando questa va via tutto crolla. Fino ad adesso è andato tutto ok, ci sono postatore emergenti che hanno molte risposte.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Quello che ho notato io è che la comunità Gentoo sta sempre migliorando, e che se continua così ormai non ci sarà più bisogno di nuovi post In Topic, perché quelli che ci sono bastano nell'80% dei casi  (anche per questo IMHO stanno aumentando, relativamente, gli OT  )
> 
> 

 credo che questa frase riassuma appieno quello che sta accadendo alla comunità. del resto credo che basti dare un'occhio alle varie pagine del forum per rendersi conto che molti topic nuovi aperti per "problemi con la distro" sono con il tag [risolto] e che spesso le soluzioni non arrivino dai moderatori, che come dice la parola stessa devono moderare le discussioni, placare gli animi di quelli di noi troppo irruenti/irrequieti  :Very Happy:  ma bensì dai vari membri del forum, siano essi noob, l33t, guru etc... 

di sicuro questa situazione non c'era quando io mi sono iscritto... prima quasi tutte le risposte giuste venivano dalle solite 3-4 persone, invece adesso... tutto il forum lavora all'unisono per portare avanti il nostro progetto trovando anche il tempo per "flammarsi" addosso parlando di gnu/hurd...

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dopo otto mesi che lurki, potresti avere almeno la buona creanza di mettere [OT] nel topic. E magari cambiare titolo, visto che appena l'ho letto ho pensato a www.gentoo-italia.org

 

Coda, questo thread è tutto tranne che OT  :Wink: 

 *Linee Guida wrote:*   

> # Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. Dato che il forum di gentoo serve per parlare di gentoo gli OT sono tollerati in maniera dinamica e variabile in base all'intasamento del forum e al numero degli OT già aperti. 

 

----------

## randomaze

Mi collego dopo due giorni e noto che c'é una pagina e mezzo di thread da leggere. Non male per un forum agonizzante.  :Mr. Green: 

In ogni caso sono vivo e vegeto, dici che sei mesi fa postavo di più? Beh, forse sei mesi fa c'erano gli estremi per postare di più (ovvero: sul lavoro riuscivo a raschiare più tempo e forse nel forum c'erano molte più domande che risposte!).

Ovviamente ho parlato per me ma credo che per shev o fedeliallalinea valga un discroso analogo. MyZelF, sapendo di non aver più abbastanza tempo per curare/moderare il forum ha chiesto di passare a bodishattva. Nulla di strano, come in precedenza era stato per cerri o bsolar succede che quando gli impegni diventano troppi non si può pretendere di seguire tutto con la costanza necessaria e occorre fare delle scelte.

Peraltro ribadisco quanto espresso da altri, far notare che "i vecchi" non postano più tanto non significa che la comunità si é impoverita, vedo molta gente preparata che é costantemente attiva e i problemi aperti vengono risolti, concordo con chi dice che é ingeneroso verso queste persone dire che tutti scappano e la comunità agonizza. Tutt'altro: a fronte di una diminuzione di post dei "soliti noti" c'é stato un incremento di post delle "nuove leve" che hanno anzi mostrato che la comunità non solo é viva e vegeta ma é anche indipendente, e non ha problemi se un utente "storico" si assenta per un pò.

Personalmente ritengo che se c'é una critica da fare alla comunità é che al momento alcuni thread diventano caldi oltre misura. E questo thread in cui parliamo ne é un esempio.

Personalmente trovo antipatico chiudere un topic anche quando ecessivamente OT, dover intervenire per chiuderne uno dove la gente si insulta e si aggredisce in modo più o meno diretto e per motivi che possono anche essere giusti ma che perdono la loro ragion d'essere quando vengono urlati e passano ad essere insulti gratuiti.... beh mi lascia molta amarezza.

Non so se dipende dalla stagione (athcool per tutti?) ma mi sembra veramente un'inutile spreco di energie.

Credo che ci siano vari modi per dire le cose, e sarebbe bello che cercassimo sempre le parole migliori e il tono meno offensivo per farlo, e che, se ci sentiamo insultati cercassimo di farlo notare senza la necessità di abbassarci alle male parole. Peraltro penso che spesso il "non rispondere" é meglio rispetto al "rispondere con anatemi", no?

P.S.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> www.gentoo-italia.org

 

coda, dovresti scegliere tra www.gentooitalia.org oppure www.gentoo-italia.net perché all'url da te indicato la pagina inizia con "Asian Porn ..."  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Personalmente ritengo che se c'é una critica da fare alla comunità é che al momento alcuni thread diventano caldi oltre misura. E questo thread in cui parliamo ne é un esempio.

 

Quoto... la civiltà e il rispetto delle opinioni altrui è alla base di una qualunque comunità, anche se virtuale.

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao Il principiante:

premesso, se sei nuovo benvenuto.

A mio modo di vedere, se dovessimo basarci solo sui "vecchi guru" per portare avanti le comunita' grandi come quella di gentoo, allora sarebbe un chiaro segnale che qualcosa non funziona.

Nessuno e' un guru e nessuno non lo e'. Se nel forum di gentoo italia, non risponde piu' ad esempio XXXX, che prima postava 1000 msg al giorno, ci sara' qualcun altro che lo fara' per lui. Quello che mi viene da pensare e' che ora XXXX abbia delle cose da fare che lo portano lontano dal forum.

Quando faccio una domanda qui, non mi aspetto una risposta necessariamente, spesso condivido solo i miei problemi tecnici con altre persone, cercando qualcuno che le abbia gia' affrontate. Alcune volte e' cosi' e trovo subito un valido conforto, altre volte saro' io a doverci dedicare tempo e a postare per gli altri una soluzione.

Domanda, su un forum affollato come questo, come ti e' venuto in mente il termine "agonizza"?  :Cool: 

----------

## il Principiante

 *Quote:*   

> Domanda, su un forum affollato come questo, come ti e' venuto in mente il termine "agonizza"? 

 

Beh hai ragione il termine è infelice...ma è uno spunto per "dirci come stanno le cose" in casa, prima che qualche debianista o altro venga da fuori a dircele, penso che alla base di una grande comunità come questa ci sia il dialogo e il confronto (come sta avvendedo in questo caso), nello stesso tempo però la schiettezza è requisito essenziale, se esiste un piccolo problema (leggedo i post mi sono accorto che non esiste, con grande piacere  :Smile:  ) meglio che lo si affronti nella sua fase iniziale prima che ci si accorga troppo tardi non è giusto così ?

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> nel forum di gentoo italia

 

Un appunto al volo... con "forum di gentoo italia" io normalmente mi riferisco a gentoo-italia.net (e già potrebbe creare problemi l'omonimia con gentooitalia.org). Normalmente mi riferisco a questo come "forum italiano di gentoo".

Ora, é una questione di nomenclature e non ci sono problemi per modificarle, basta che ci mettiamo un'attimo daccordo per non generare confusione.

----------

## masterbrian

Io ho preso per assunto che si parlasse della comunita' legata a questo forum in quanto il 3d aveva origine qui  :Smile:  Forse "Il principiante" ci puo' chiarire le idee...

----------

## masterbrian

 *il Principiante wrote:*   

> meglio che lo si affronti nella sua fase iniziale prima che ci si accorga troppo tardi non è giusto così ?

 

Una comunita' come questa, IMHO, avra' sempre alti e bassi. Aprire un 3d sull'assenza di questo o quell'altro guru e' OT e probabilmente poco significativo. Non e' una critica, sto facendo un'analisi.

I toni accesi che hanno seguito poi il crescere di questo 3d sono dovuti a quanto tutti noi abbiamo a cuore e gentoo e tutta la comunita', anche se ognuno a modo suo  :Cool: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

piccolo OT x masterbrian: il logo con il mio ip non si vede, e poi dai... è tristissimo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ho pensato a www.gentoo-italia.org
> 
> 

 

sei sicuro che sia un sito su gentoo? a me viene fuori qualcosa di strano a questo indirizzo...

Spero sia un problema solo mio... Ditemi!

(scusate l'off topic, ma non volevo creare un nuovo 3d!!!)

ciao a tutti!

Edit: ops! già segnalato!

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> piccolo OT x masterbrian: il logo con il mio ip non si vede, e poi dai... è tristissimo! 

 

Quoto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Che il trollometro puzzi?

 

Anche il mio trollometro e' impazzito  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> piccolo OT x masterbrian: il logo con il mio ip non si vede, e poi dai... è tristissimo! 

 

Per favore usiamo i PM per questo  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Abbiamo già detto che le risposte degli altri utenti sono di uguale qualità. Ma anche se così non fosse, non si può pretendere che la gente ci risolva i problemi, quando lo si fa solo per hobby. Nella vita siamo "distratti" da altre priorità.

E' un po come la licenza GPL, ne possiamo usufruire gratuitamente, ma non abbiamo la granzia che funzioni...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Se poi è una questione nostalgica concordo..

..anche se non mi dispiace la gente nuova..  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> piccolo OT x masterbrian: il logo con il mio ip non si vede, e poi dai... è tristissimo! 

 

Lo so, c'e' un 3d aperto per questo nel forum internazionale  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   dopo otto mesi che lurki, potresti avere almeno la buona creanza di mettere [OT] nel topic. E magari cambiare titolo, visto che appena l'ho letto ho pensato a www.gentoo-italia.org 
> 
> Coda, questo thread è tutto tranne che OT 
> 
>  *Linee Guida wrote:*   # Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic). Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. Dato che il forum di gentoo serve per parlare di gentoo gli OT sono tollerati in maniera dinamica e variabile in base all'intasamento del forum e al numero degli OT già aperti.  

 

se consideri che il thread é sullo stato del forum della comunità italofona di gentoo, e non su gentoo, devi considerare non OT tutto quello che, ricorsivamente, si riferisce a gentoo, il che implica quasi tutto lo scibile... vabbeh stare larghi, pero'  :Wink: 

p.s.:  *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ho pensato a www.gentoo-italia.org
> 
>  
> 
> sei sicuro che sia un sito su gentoo? a me viene fuori qualcosa di strano a questo indirizzo...

 

si', intendevo www.gentoo-italia.net ... mi confondo ancora  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh, già che a questo 3d abbian risposto un sacco di utenti credo lasci ben intendere come la comunità sia tutt'altro che "agonizzante", anzi. E' endemico questo lamento al tempo che fù. Ogni sei mesi una gazella si sveglia...

ah no quella è la gatorade  :Very Happy: 

ogni sei mesi qualcuno si accorge che qualcosa è cambiato, che il suo mentore preferito posta di meno o che è da tanto che non legge XYZ che gli sta tanto simpatico. E' normale: la vita reale spesso fà si che uno debba scegliere e spesso si è costretti a ridurre il tempo da dedicare alla community.

La comunità è anche bella per questo: cresce e cambia. Ma l'importante è che lo spirito che la anima rimanga tale e quale, che XYZ ci sia o meno. Non è importante focalizzarci sulle persone, bensì sui contenuti: se possiamo aiutiamo, cerchiamo di esser noi stessi i primi a "mantenere l'ordine": è facile e non è necessario esser mod. Certo, fà piacere se ci sono i nostri vecchi amici, ma abituiamoci ad accogliere anche i nuovi che vengono.

In fine, non lasciatevi ingannare dal numero di post e dalle pseudo qualifiche che ci son scritte sotto il nick: ci sono n00b che in realtà gestiscono reti di server [gentoo of course] ed in passato, ci sono stati veteran i cui post erano al 90% dovuti alla sezione OT. Ora i post nella sezione OT non concorrono più nel conteggio, ma ricordate sempre che il numero non vi può dare l'idea di chi avete di fronte. Motivo in più per esser sempre precisi, professionali e cortesi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La comunità è anche bella per questo: cresce e cambia. Ma l'importante è che lo spirito che la anima rimanga tale e quale, che XYZ ci sia o meno. Non è importante focalizzarci sulle persone, bensì sui contenuti: se possiamo aiutiamo, cerchiamo di esser noi stessi i primi a "mantenere l'ordine": è facile e non è necessario esser mod. Certo, fà piacere se ci sono i nostri vecchi amici, ma abituiamoci ad accogliere anche i nuovi che vengono.
> 
> 

 

Quoto in pieno le tue parole.

Mi ricordo che quando mi sono registrato persone come MyZelf erano attive ma poi gli impegni di lavoro e la vita li hanno allontanati dalla comunità, nel frattempo altra gente si è avvicinata alla comunità e tra questi ci sono delle persone davvero in gamba che meritano tutta la mia stima.

----------

## silian87

Beh dai... anche se certi gurazzi postano di meno, adesso abbiamo gente preparata come Gutter Comio e molti altri (oltre ai soliti grandi e medi  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## wildancer

Io credo solamente questo: la maggior parte dei problemi sono stati risolti. quando arriverà una nuova ondata di problemi coloro che sanno risolverli si faranno di nuovo avanti. Si parla di una diminuzione dei post dei cosiddetti guru, ma non si sottolinea il fatto che sono aumentate esponenzialmente i 3d stile

domanda-->moderator passa il link-->[Risolto]

Aspetta e vedrai... basterà Gnome 3 a svegliare il forum... Personalmente posso dirti che le domande non mi mancheranno mai, e spero ardentemente un giorno di essere capace a dare qualche risposta chiara ( Ormai arebbe ora... La mamma dice che potrei addirittura votare il senato fra 2 anni  :Shocked:   :Razz: )

----------

## shev

Visto che mi citate, rispondo  :Smile: 

Premesso che non capisco i toni di certi reply, mi pareva una domanda semplice e del tutto legittima (magari non condivisibile, ma legittima). Come premetto che non imposterei il discorso su guru e meno guru, ma semplicemente di vecchi utenti e nuovi utenti.

Per rispondere alla domanda, posso solo dire che:

- per quanto mi riguarda non c'è nulla di anormale, misterioso o inspiegabile dietro la mia evidente minore partecipazione. Semplicemente fino a qualche mese fa studiavo e basta, quindi avevo parecchio tempo libero da dedicare al forum. Ora invece oltre a studiare come prima, lavoro anche a tempo pieno ed ho altre cose da fare e responsabilità che prima non avevo; conseguenza ovvia, il tempo libero è molto meno e come tale m'ha portato a limitare la mia partecipazione a certe attività. Questo non vuol dire che la mia passione per Gentoo, questa comunità e l'opensource in genere sia diminuita, tutt'altro: al lavoro sto migrando in questi giorni un server a gentoo, quando c'è qualche incontro gechi cerco di partecipare, leggo il forum praticamente tutti i giorni, solo che più che rispondere mi limito ad interventi "nascosti": correggo qualche titolo, elimino doppi post, chiudo topic o cosette così. Bassa manovalanza insomma, altro che guru  :Razz: 

Ah, la mia passione per mac non c'entra con la mia minore presenza, come alcuni potrebbero pensare, garantisco  :Wink: 

- lasciando il discorso personale, in generale direi che è normale un ricambio generazionale, che vecchi utenti assidui vadano un po' sparendo e nuove leve ne prendano il posto (spesso dimostrandosi anche migliori dei vecchi, come giusto e ovvio che sia!), fa parte del corso della vita. Non ci vedo nulla di preoccupante, anche abbandonando il mio naturale ottimismo!

Spero di aver tolto qualche dubbio, in caso contrario se volete scambiare due parole con me potete mandarmi pm, mail, contattarmi su im o su questo forum se non andate troppo OT  :Wink: 

----------

